

On Community Funding of Open Source - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.segment7.net/2012/03/29/on-community-funding-of-open-source

======
sgruhier
IHMO, This is a much better way than donation.

Donation just dont work. For example MongoID got $2800 for how many hours,
days and months of work? And he's lucky, I don't have projects in mind but
most of the time people get like $100.

I also agree about:

"why I keep seeing such negative feedback around Yehuda's choice of soliciting
money to bring us Rails.app. Sure, it may just be a few of you, but if you
don't want to give Yehuda money, fine, just don't. If you think Yehuda is
asking for too much money, fine, just don't donate. If you just don't like
Yehuda, fine, just don't donate."

Two thumbs up for kickstarter.com too!

------
thibaut_barrere
I personally completely agree: if people can earn a living doing this, I'm all
for it and think it's good for everyone.

~~~
olistik
Absolutely, this is _THE_ way for being paid: actually working.

